

6 Tricks To Make Your Website Look Like It Was Professionally Designed - viennacoder
http://www.lauradhamilton.com/6-tricks-to-make-your-website-look-good-without-a-designer

======
therobot24
TL;DR: Use a template with nicely defined fonts & pictures

a blog post about wordpress is equally informative

